# Race Face Next Carbon Riser



## [email protected] (16. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

erstmal ... schön dass es jetzt ein Forum für RM und RF gibt  

Ich habe mir vor kurzem einen RF Next Carbon Riser Lenker gekauft...War schon ein bisschen Geld für so ein leichtgewichtiges Teil....

 In der Bedienungsanleitung habe ich gelesen, dass es zur Montage von BarEnds so Alu-Stöpsel gibt. Jetzt will  ich natürlich keine Bar Ends montieren (sähe ja be***eiden aus    ). Aber da ich mich ja auch mal "zwanglos" von meinem Bike trenne und -wenn auch selten    - einen Abgang in die Botanik hinlege, wären diese Aluteile doch recht sinnvoll als "Verstärkung". Blos waren die in der Packung gar nicht vorhanden. Mein Händler meinte, die gibt es nur beim geraden Lenker    Warum steht es dann aber in der Anleitung


----------



## Phil Claus (17. Juni 2004)

Hallo [email protected],

die Bedienungsanleitung der RACE FACE NEXT Carbon Handlebars  bezieht sich darauf, daß falls Bar-ends verwendet werden, die Plugs zur Verstärkung eingesetzt werden müssen. Race Face ging allerdings davon aus, daß Bar-ends nur in Kombination mit dem NEXT XC Handlebars verwendet werden würden - was logisch erscheint. Demzufolge sind die Bar-Plugs von Werksseite aus auch nur im Lieferumfang des Next Carbon Flat Bars  enthalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

